# Pioneer DEH-P9800BT



## Jakup Fonsdal (Dec 12, 2007)

I installed a Pioneer DEH-P9800BT into my BMW 525TDS.
It functions perfect. Ya, almost to good. I can hear everything, I meen everything that goes on or off, I hear a little click-nose in the speakers. Then I hear a nose that follows the generator - that nose is around six times higher than the rotation of the generator. Its call radio-nose.
My sound goes throu a amp.
I installed a small devise on the generator that should fix the radio-nose, but did not fix anything.

Where can I get a technical diagram (drawing) of the DEH-P9800BT ???


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Make sure the power wire is run on one side of the car, and the RCA's from the Head unit to the amp are on the other side. I'm not sure where you put your amp but this can cause interference.


----------

